
INTRODUCTION TO WORDPRESS THEME DEVELOPMENT - vurch
http://solved.vurch.me/introduction-wordpress-theme-development/
======
vurch
Themes are a huge part of what makes WordPress as popular as it is, Now i will
share with you the basic understanding to WordPress theme and element that
makes them up.

